

ESPN Sues Verizon to Stop New Sports-Free TV Bundles - kw71
http://www.cnet.com/news/espn-sues-verizon-over-new-skinny-bundles-for-cable-tv/

======
kw71
I have always hated the idea that I have to pay ESPN and Disney, services I
have zero interest in, in order to have video services from the cable company.
It's one reason that I dropped cable for TV. As a former cable insider, I know
that these two companies demand the highest per-subscriber fees from the MSO's
for their special interest services.

